# Computer Dead, no beeps during boot



## o2pb (Jul 7, 2005)

I was browsing around yesterday, and all of a sudden the screen just froze. I reset the computer, and it wouldn't boot. No signal to the monitor, so I assumed the video card burned. I put it into another computer, and it worked flawlessly. 

Right now, I assume it could be one of 2 things, ram or cpu. I took the cpu heat sync off, and saw that the actual cpu is covered by a thick charcoal black layer of.... something. Just like the sticker on the sync that was touching the actual cpu. I whipped both away, and now they are nice and shiny, but nothing works nevertheless. Could the cpu be fried? or what?

I got:

Asus P4T-E
2GHZ P4 CPU
1.2GB Rambus-800 ram
ATI ALl in Wonder 9700
450 watt power supply 

Help?


----------



## o2pb (Jul 7, 2005)

Just tried taking out the cpu, memory and video card. lack of those components should have produced some sort of a beep by the mother board, but they have not. Looks like the mb is the **** factor in this case..


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

greetings.. i believe you removed a thermal pad from the cpu/fan surface. you need to put back a thermal compound, preferably artic 5.

as for it being black, well the cpu might be damaged.

post back


----------



## o2pb (Jul 7, 2005)

CPU doesn't control the diagnostic beeps that the motheboard makes, correct? So when I take out all the ram or video card, it should detect that and start beeping, but it doesn't.

Also, if it was a damaged CPU, the computer's death would be a little different I would think, since the way it actually died was very weird (frozen screen).


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

hi
could be your psu fried your cpu also
all i am saying is that i never seen black thermal compound or a black thermal pad.. and that you cant run it without compound, assuming the thing will start.
do you notice and discolored or distorted capsuls on the mainboard?
post back


----------



## o2pb (Jul 7, 2005)

Nope, the board looks pretty much brand new. After I cleaned the black parts away, the cpu doesn't looked melted/damaged, neither does the socket.


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

after you reinstall your thermal compund to your cpu/fan...pull your battery out to reset your cmos for 20 minutes. 
is the machine overclocked?
if the board and circutry overheated to the point where it basically melted your thermal substance, there could be a host of problems, maybe a power surge or drop occurred.
try 1 ram stick at a time, hopefully you will be able to get into bios.


----------



## o2pb (Jul 7, 2005)

Power/Surge drop is out of the question since it was connected to a bar, which had another running PC connected to it.

It was not overclocked. Just running what its suppose to. And about the thermal paste... I know I'll need it if I wanna use the comp, but just to turn it on for a few minutes, that shouldn't really matter if I have paste or not since it won't heat up that much in 2 minutes.

Im gonna try taking out the battery now


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

good luck
on the power surge strips....sometimes 1 outlet will puke only...


----------



## o2pb (Jul 7, 2005)

nope no effect.


----------



## o2pb (Jul 7, 2005)

Well... I just bought the exact same mobo, connected it, and nothing happened. I turned it on, still no beep code or anything. Its just like the first mobo.

I had nothing connected other then the HD and CD rom. So it seems like the only possible culprit left i the power supply.... which seems to work perfectly. I don't know what to do...


----------



## resolve (Aug 8, 2005)

*Me too*

I am having the same problem as you are. I have never seen this issue before. I don't know what is going on at all! I am thinking the mobo needs some kind of reset, but there is none heard of. So what is one to do? :4-dontkno


----------



## ZeroCool_p (Aug 8, 2005)

*I've had the same prob......*

I've had a p4s5a Ecs MOB, and yesterday i've opended up to clean up inside the compt... i've clead the the fan over the cpu, and remove 1 ram(ddr) to clean it up to, when i put all together again... nothing.... the light's on the dvd-ram, and cdr-w, hard disk were on, and flashing, but no beaps and no signal on the screen.... i´ve reseat the cmos, remove the batery for 1h, disconnect anything from the MOB, only the cpu(and components), 1 ram, and the video card where left plug in when i turn on the power, nothing........ can anyone help-me.....


----------

